# Juwel Rekord 800 Aquarium help



## jartok (May 13, 2009)

i just ordered an Juwel Rekord 800 Aquarium

10 plants and what not 

im having problems finding best fish to keep together with this tank 
i want a peacefull tank and something that can be with the shrimps etc without eating i guess 12fish is adequate for this size tank

has anyone got some suggestions on fish i could use pref bright coloured maybe 1 larger fish if its possible


thanks for any help

pref none the same to avoid breeding


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

The 800 is the 110l one isn't it?

If it is, the you have a lot of options... If you go for small shoalers such as tetras and raspboras then you'll certainly have room for more than 12 fish!

My best advice would be go to your local fish shop, and see what does well in your areas water and then make a list of what takes your fancy. Post them on here and then we can work out some possibilities.

Certain fish will inevitably breed, but you could either buy single sexes or just let nature take its course and the other fish will eat the babies. 

Did you buy a test kit?


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

definately buy a test kit, and research the aquarium cycle process. from scratch it will take up to 2 months to cycle, usually around 6 weeks. if you know someone with an established aquarium which you can pinch a bit of filter media or substrate from it can cut the cycle time right down. 

i agree with the posting the fish you like on here, then we can say if they are or arent suitable for your tank. please resist the urge to just go out and buy the first fish you like, or that the salesman tells you is ok. it could end in disaster :2thumb: im sure we can help you out to get your tank up and running healthy and trouble free.


----------



## jartok (May 13, 2009)

Yup 110it is igot some filter media to kick start the tAnk idomt mind cycling. - ill make a list


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

jartok said:


> Yup 110it is igot some filter media to kick start the tAnk idomt mind cycling. - ill make a list


i have a record 600, & even that holds more than 12 fish. & i always keep fish in pairs or shoals & let them breed- the eggs/fry get eaten anyway, & keeping in pairs/shoals encourages improved colour/behavour in most fish. if you keep shoal fish singly they won't do well, & if you keep fish that pair singly they won't show their full colours.


----------



## jartok (May 13, 2009)

yep i think ill let them breed as you say they get eaten etc so wont be to much of a problem

5x glowlight tetrs
10xCardinal Tetras
5x galaxy raspora
clown loach - not sure how many 
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]2 Algae Eaters + 1 Albino corydoras
4 Amano Shrimp + 2 Cherry Shrimp
2 Zebra Snail
1x angel fish

thats all i can think of now i tried to get another of each kind so there happy

any suggestions welcome as my first tropical tank
[/FONT]


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

jartok said:


> yep i think ill let them breed as you say they get eaten etc so wont be to much of a problem
> 
> 5x glowlight tetrs
> 10xCardinal Tetras
> ...


Clown loaches are a no Im afraid... I personally wouldn't put them in less that a 6' tank- they can reach a foot and are gregarious fish so you'd need a shoal of them.
By algae eaters, if you mean plecs then choose wisely. Some grow massive and again would need a massive tank. If you choose some of the smaller ones such as bristlenoses then you'd be ok.
Corydoras are again gregarious fish so you'd need a shoal of them... you could easily accommodate 6 in that tank.
I wouldn't add a lone angelfish.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

ok, strike the clown loach off your list for starters, they need much larger tanks when full grown as they can reach over a foot long and need to be in groups.

what sort of algae eater? bristlenose plec is a good one, they wont grow too large, you will need at least a small piece of real driftwood in the tank as they need it in their diet. i feed mine a slice of courgette weighed down with a screwcumber twice per week. they cannot live on algae alone. try to avoid common plecs as they will grow too large.

albino corydorus, as with any cory catfish, need to be in groups of 5+. a group of 6 would do great in your tank, and they will likely breed for you too.

the angelfish will more than likely snack on your smaller schooling fish as it grows. plus i feel the tank probably wont be deep enough to accomodate it at adult size. this would be your call obviously, but i think a pearl gourami would make a brilliant centerpiece fish and it wont harm the other community fish.

the glowlights are nice, but best kept in larger schools, i would go with 12 glowlights, and 12 cardinals, again a larger group of the galaxy rasboras too, i would go for at least 12 of them. 

i think for your tank a nice stocklist would be-

1 bristlenose pleco (males look fancier, females clean more)
6 albino corydorus catfish
12 cardinal tetra
12 glowlight tetra
12 galaxy rasbora
1 pearl gourami-male or female both are stunning fish

once set-up and established you can look into the snails and shrimp, but remember you will need to supplement their feeding,especially the snails. i had a zebra and a ladybird snail in my tank, neither lasted long as i think they struggled to find enough to eat,gorgeous snails though and no breeding as they only breed in salt water.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

actually, have just worked out the gallons, and its going to be between 30-35 gallons before decor etc is added. i would skip one of the schooling fish, probably the glowlights as they were a let down for me, and stick with just the 2 different schools with the other fish.


----------



## jartok (May 13, 2009)

thanks for that ill drop the angel fish then and get more of the others for bigger schools ill defintly pick a smaller plec species - i dont mind buying all the drop feeds for them and seperate foods and bloodwarms - i was contemplating an aquatic dwarf frog also


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

personally i wouldnt add a frog to the tank. i have recently been given one who was kept with fish, it was skinny and stressed as it couldnt find the food fast enough and it was only housed with 1 cory catfish and 3 white cloud minnows. plus they ideally shouldnt be housed in tanks over 12" deep or with any fast filter flow, they struggle to get to the surface to grab a breath otherwise. mine now has a 40L 12x12x12" tank to itself, and she is now chunky and healthy :2thumb: definately recommend them being kept in species only tanks.


----------

